# UK Law Carrying Large Flashlight/Baton Type/ Maglite?



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

Does anyone know the UK Law with regards to carrying a Large Flashlight such as a Solarforce Gladiator, 4D or 6D Maglite, Or Similar Large Flashlights that could be frowned upon as a Offensive Weapon? 

I done alot of googling and some suggestions that the 6D and 4D maglites are now classed as an offensive weapon in the UK, it was only on 1 site and im not sure how true it is... 

I wanted to purchase a Solarforce Gladiator but Im not going to want to get into trouble over using it so I thought id ask on here what the current laws are... 

Please only comment if you are regarding the UK (England) not interested in other countries laws as I know the UK is strict on this kind of thing...


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 26, 2016)

I live in N Ireland and do not know what the law says about a flashlights as offensive Weapon. 
Why don't you call you local police station and ask them? I have called in to our local police station and they can be helpful some of the time.

If you keep a plain bezel on front of the Gladiator I would not class if as a weapon. 

If you walk around in the day time with it they could question your reasons.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> I live in N Ireland and do not know what the law says about a flashlights as offensive Weapon.
> Why don't you call you local police station and ask them? I have called in to our local police station and they can be helpful some of the time.
> 
> If you keep a plain bezel on front of the Gladiator I would not class if as a weapon.
> ...



Yes I thought that about the bezel, as much as i like it, it makes it appear to be too much of a weapon... Other thing that worries me is the name, if the police decide to be funny they could say its a baton light and as such a weapon with a name like gladiator... 

I just am so unsure, don't want to get into trouble for carrying an offensive weapon, it sounds silly and it is because its just a flashlight but the laws are strict here in the UK 

Anyone else from the UK have any info on this?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 26, 2016)

Why would anyone want to carry a Gladiator around?

At the end of the day, it's design intent it pretty obvious. Although context is everything. If you are using in your own garden, or on private land that's one thing.

If you are carrying down the high street, in day light or through a busy park, then it's completely different.

e.g.

If you have a cricket or baseball bat with you, would it be ok? Well yes if you are at the park, no if it's a shopping centre.


Same will apply with a Maglite. It's perfectly fine, although if you used it as a weapon or had it about you in an inappropriate place, then it could be deemed as offensive. But so could a snooker cue or a hammer.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok I think the answer is no...


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 26, 2016)

No to what?

As I say, it's context sensitive. As almost anything can be 'used' as an offensive weapon. However that doesn't automatically make something an offensive weapon in other contexts.

I am certain you'll not find anything in UK law stating you are prohibited to carry a Maglite 4D or otherwise.


----------



## Dave D (Sep 26, 2016)

An Offensive weapon is a tool made or adapted for the purpose of inflicting either mental or physical injury upon another person.

It is an Offence (in the United Kingdom) to carry an Offensive weapon on or about the person whilst in a public place.

Q. So is the gladiator a tool made for inflicting injury? A. Yes it is a baton (in addition to being a flashlight).

Q. Is a 6D Maglite made to inflict injury? A. No, it is made to be as flashlight. It would however become an offensive weapon if it was used to cause injury.

You will not get arrested for carrying a 6D Maglite in a public place, provided that you are not carrying it as self defence tool.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave D said:


> An Offensive weapon is a tool made or adapted for the purpose of inflicting either mental or physical injury upon another person.
> 
> It is an Offence (in the United Kingdom) to carry an Offensive weapon on or about the person whilst in a public place.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up..


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave D said:


> An Offensive weapon is a tool made or adapted for the purpose of inflicting either mental or physical injury upon another person.
> 
> It is an Offence (in the United Kingdom) to carry an Offensive weapon on or about the person whilst in a public place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave D said:


> An Offensive weapon is a tool made or adapted for the purpose of inflicting either mental or physical injury upon another person.
> 
> It is an Offence (in the United Kingdom) to carry an Offensive weapon on or about the person whilst in a public place.
> 
> ...


This is not 100% correct.

A knife or a gun are or could be offensive weapons, however it is perfectly legal to carry them in public (some conditions apply).

The gladiator may have a somewhat obvious intent in its design, however it is not sold or marketed as a 'baton' by the people who make it. It is marketed as a 4 cell flashlight host. No different to a Maglite or any other larger multi cell light.


On a more rational note however. Op, I asked earlier, why would you want to carry one? It's large and heavy, not really all that ergonomic and cumbersome. If it's dog walking or hiking, this simply is not an ideal package.

But taking this one step further, if your intent was to have it for self defence, are you proficient enough to use it as such? Having an item that could be taken from you and used against you is arguably worse.

Then there is the moral and mental situation. Would you actually be able to commit to using it in such fashion?

And lastly, if you are needing a light where you feel you need level of protection, have you considered going somewhere else?

If this is for 'security', then there would likely be grounds to claim your sole reason for carrying it is as a offensive weapon, which yes in the UK wouldn't go down well if you then used it as such.


As I say, context is everything. Lets face it, if you hit a person on the head with a C8 flashlight, then you could easily cause serious injury. And would likely be considered as being used as an offensive weapon. But then again so could an umbrella.


----------



## arKmm (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm a UK police officer.

An offensive weapon as Dave has pointed out is something that is either manufactured, adapted, or intended to be used to cause injury to a human.

Taking the example of the gladiator, or those cheapie chinese torches currently doing the rounds on eBay where they are designed as a baton, but with a torch within, they will fall into the definition of a 'manufactured offensive weapon' because it's in their very design to be a weapon.

A maglite on the other hand, while it would make a very good weapon due to it's weight, is not an offensive weapon as no elements of it's design are for the purposes of weapons use. It's length and weight are purely down to it's large power source (a lot of d-cells). It could however come under the definition of an intended offensive weapon, but that would only be if you were carrying it in a public place intending to use it to cause injury to someone else. Which you wouldn't be, and even if you were, it'd be very difficult to prove that intent in court.

Something another member just mentioned is that if you've got an innocent item with you (such as a maglite, or set of car keys, etc.) and you're suddenly attacked and you then use this item to defend yourself, you would not be deemed to be in possession of an offensive weapon, even if you used it, because of the rule of 'instant arming' which is to say that if in immediate response to an attack, you take possession or utilise an article to defend yourself that you were not previously committing an offence with, then you are not guilty of possession of an offensive weapon. However, your response must be proportionate, reasonable, and necessary, otherwise you may find yourself guilty of assault, battery, wounding, etc. if you go too far.

I keep a Maglite 4D with XPG2 drop-in in the boot of my car. It's there as an ultra-reliable (well, unless the batteries leak..) emergency torch for all occasions (breakdown etc). That's my defence/rationale/reason for having it in my possession, but I could also instant arm with it, if the time came.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

arKmm said:


> I'm a UK police officer.
> 
> An offensive weapon as Dave has pointed out is something that is either manufactured, adapted, or intended to be used to cause injury to a human.
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for such valuable information!

Can I ask how you got an XPG2 LED into a maglite, did you have it modded or did you mod it yourself? 

I really like the Larger Maglites, I like both the 4D and 6D cell sizes, can you run these on anything other than D type cells, i.e unprotected cells to achieve more power output?

I found a 3rd Gen 6D Maglite on Ebay, I am tempted to buy it, its already fitted with LED from factory. Its about 700 Lumen stock... Im just not sure if its too big, maybe the 4D cell would be better...


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 26, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Wow thanks for such valuable information!
> 
> Can I ask how you got an XPG2 LED into a maglite, did you have it modded or did you mod it yourself?
> 
> ...



Check out malkoff flashlights web site. He makes some of the best drop in's for a maglite. I think his brightest is around 1000 leumns. 

Once you start maglite moding there's endless options. 

You only think a 6d mag is big, I have a 6d with a 3 cell extension running a 250w bulb on 8 26650 batteries. If you are going to be attacked you won't need to use it as a baton, the heat OTF will burn them 10 feet out


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> Check out malkoff flashlights web site. He makes some of the best drop in's for a maglite. I think his brightest is around 1000 leumns.
> 
> Once you start maglite moding there's endless options.
> 
> You only think a 6d mag is big, I have a 6d with a 3 cell extension running a 250w bulb on 8 26650 batteries. If you are going to be attacked you won't need to use it as a baton, the heat OTF will burn them 10 feet out



Cool... Any pics? :lolsign:


----------



## arKmm (Sep 26, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Wow thanks for such valuable information!
> 
> Can I ask how you got an XPG2 LED into a maglite, did you have it modded or did you mod it yourself?
> 
> ...


Hi,

The XPG2 drop ins are available from a UK supplier called 'The Torch Site' and upgrade the Mag to just shy of 300 lumen. I also have one of the 3rd generation mags and would recommend. They come in 2C 3C 2D 3D and 'Magcharger' variants. The first four just run on either disposable or rechargeable C/D cells. The mag charger is the same size roughly as a 4D but has a built in proprietary battery pack and charges with a supplied cradle. There's a UK supplier of them all called TorchDirect. Worth a look at least. 

In order to not derail this thread, PM me if you'd like to know more


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 26, 2016)

You got me of guard, had to take a few quick pics. In the words of ven '' pics or it didn't happen ''

Stock 6d beside a 9d ( 8 26650 cells)





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

17,000 lumens for a single light bulb. When 1 single led can do that I will be impressed.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 26, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> You got me of guard, had to take a few quick pics. In the words of ven '' pics or it didn't happen ''
> 
> Stock 6d beside a 9d ( 8 26650 cells)
> 
> ...



Wow I like the head on this thing! 

I might have to get me a Maglite and start some DIY Modding!!!  

Cool Pics!!! Thanks


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 26, 2016)

check out adventure sport flashlight website. He's on cpf as well as vestureofblood. Check out the links below, don't thank me your wallet won't. LOL

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?194-Adventure-Sport

http://asflashlights.com/


----------



## besafe2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Second for calling your local police station.


----------



## arKmm (Sep 27, 2016)

besafe2 said:


> Second for calling your local police station.


1) You generally can't call the local police station, only the central control room
2) The central control room are all civilians and won't know about this aspect of law
3) If you go into a station, the counter staff are all civilians and same again
4) If you do manage to find an officer, they're so risk averse they'll probably tell you not to for fear of getting it wrong


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 27, 2016)

A country that doesn't arm their policemen have probably got laws similar for the citizenry that are at least as strict. 

Probably your best bet would be carry a smaller light with a wrist lanyard.
It can turn into the sock full of quarters thing if need be but generally not seen as an offensive weapon by the law.

And use that Gladiator on camping trips, jaunts in the woods etc, but don't carry it where people tend to gather in large numbers. 

Not trying to turn this towards the US, but here... in cities and towns if we see a guy walking around with a 6D flashlight... kinda sets off red flags when the 2D size or smaller are the norm. 20+ years ago the big D lights were pretty normal because if you wanted a bright flashlight it had a be a biggy.
These days public perception plays a role over here, and likely does over there. I mean you wouldn't walk around a shopping mall with a rifle or a golf club over your shoulder without raising some eyebrows. "Hey man, what's with the golf club?"... same for a flashlight that is half a meter long.

My company just created a "no dangerous objects allowed" policy without clearly defining the items they think are dangerous. I joked to my boss "welp, staplers are out"..."I guess the sharp edge on my tape dispenser is a problem." She quipped "my coffee cup before cup #2 can be pretty lethal too."


----------



## arKmm (Sep 27, 2016)

Please disregard the advice from bykfixer above. Do not buy the gladiator in the UK as that would constitute a criminal offence. A smaller torch on a lanyard would be fine, but don't fill a sock with coins and carry it around because that'd also be an offence


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 27, 2016)

arKmm said:


> Please disregard the advice from bykfixer above. Do not buy the gladiator in the UK as that would constitute a criminal offence. A smaller torch on a lanyard would be fine, but don't fill a sock with coins and carry it around because that'd also be an offence



So op asks about buying a legal product, or so it seemed according to the question... but you are saying that buying one is against the law there? Good thing he asked, huh? 
What's next? Cricket bats? 

I hope you don't think I was telling him to carry around a sock full of quarters. If so please read what I wrote again. This time with an open mind... the words used indicate a potential *self defense action* with an ordinary everyday object.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Outofthedarkness. Just curious, are you really going to need a self defence weapon? Are you working in security or anything like that? If you aren't and you just need the light for peace of mind say when camping or when out and about, I don't think there are loads of cases of UK men just being attacked for no reason at all. If you feel that way about where you go, then change the venues you frequent to avoid the hassle, no? (And surely these instances can only be very rare?).

Only situations I can think of where people in the UK may need self defence are (1) Burglary...and then most of these are carried out by opportunists when the occupants of the house are definitely out, chances of meeting a burglar face to face in the UK I think is very rare....and (2) a woman walking home at night in a bad area.

Do you need it? Perhaps a nice normal high powered flashlight (and a headlamp for camp) could be all you ever need.

Hoping that you get what you want and need at the same time eh!


----------



## arKmm (Sep 27, 2016)

I know you were trying to help but if you don't know the legal system of a country please don't try and give advice on the legal system of that country.

I did read your post properly hence why I mentioned about your small torch suggestion. I thought I'd cover the sock idea for clarity though! 

UK law is an odd thing and probably seems very weird to an outsider as stuff that probably shouldn't be illegal isn't and stuff that is legal shouldn't be.

Anyway, back to torches!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 27, 2016)

arKmm said:


> I'm a UK police officer.
> 
> An offensive weapon as Dave has pointed out is something that is either manufactured, adapted, or intended to be used to cause injury to a human.
> 
> Taking the example of the gladiator where they are designed as a baton, but with a torch within, they will fall into the definition of a 'manufactured offensive weapon' because it's in their very design to be a weapon.



Curious, but how are you deciding the Gladiator is designed as a baton or as a weapon?

There is no reference to either on their sales page:
http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=91

The only thing it says is "self-defence", but does not reference what it means by this. It does go on to say it is a 4 cell flashlight however, which is not unlike a Maglite.

And if the words "self-defence" automatically mean it's an offensive weapon, then plenty of other companies would also fall victim of this, e.g.







However I suspect it could be argued that in this context, self defence references the ability to shine a light at someone or use a strobe mode.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 27, 2016)

arKmm said:


> Please disregard the advice from bykfixer above. Do not buy the gladiator in the UK as that would constitute a criminal offence. A smaller torch on a lanyard would be fine, but don't fill a sock with coins and carry it around because that'd also be an offence


I know you said you are a Police officer, but I believe you are wrong on this one. Can you site exactly what the charge would be and how you'd defend it in a court room.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 27, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Wow thanks for such valuable information!
> 
> Can I ask how you got an XPG2 LED into a maglite, did you have it modded or did you mod it yourself?
> 
> ...


There are several options for LED Maglites.


1. The easiest, is just buy a new one. They sell a full range of LED full size Maglites, including a new 6D model
http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights/full-size-flashlights.html

The only issue is price and availability. But all possible to get.

2. Expensive drop ins. So if you have an incan Maglite, you can buy essentially a custom drop in for it. Most well known on here is Malkoff. However the drop in's are fairly pricey tbh and they will charge more for shipping to the UK than the product costs. I know because I've spoken to them, and they refused to send via USPS or cheaper means. If you are in the USA I'd say this is a viable option, in the UK, you've somewhat got to have money to burn or waste. As there are simply cheaper options.

3. Custom build one yourself. Either from scratch, or pay for some machined bits to make it easier. Some guys on here have and do sell such things. But can be pricey and Mags actually aren't the easiest thing to mod from scratch, unless you have machining skills.

4. There are two easy to get drop-in upgrades in the UK. One costs about £50 and tbh I think is pricey. This is a triple LED drop in from Terralux. It will give a bright, but floody beam and loose the focus ability. It also uses out dated emitters, is nasty very Cool White and poor vfm. The other, as mentioned earlier by someone else is the module from The Torch Site. These are simple bulb based replacements and are easy to install and very cheap. They will not offer the highest performance, but they will wake up an old Maglite and make it very usable again. My advice would be to go this route, as it'll keep the Mag as a serviceable and usable light, but for modest outlay.

http://thetorchsite.co.uk/D_cell_LED_Upgrades.html


There is a review for these here:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/13758#node-13758


----------



## Treeguy (Sep 27, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Please only comment if you are regarding the UK (England) not interested in other countries laws as I know the UK is strict on this kind of thing...



Since you are not interested in other countries' laws... let me tell you about Canada. 

The police here have a great deal of discretion in matters like this. If the cop thinks you are carrying the light for a peaceful reason, fine. If he thinks you are carrying it for the sake of its club-like potential, you'll lose it.


----------



## Dave D (Sep 27, 2016)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I know you said you are a Police officer, but I believe you are wrong on this one. Can you site exactly what the charge would be and how you'd defend it in a court room.



Chicken Drumstick what does the below look like?






It's a baton/truncheon/club that is also a flashlight. The flashlight part does not cancel out the baton/truncheon/club part so in the UK it is an Offensive weapon.

Over aggressive bezels would also be an offensive weapon in the UK, it doesn't mean that you can't buy them but to carry such in public place would constitute an offence.

It would be up to you to defend such a charge in court.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 27, 2016)

Dave D said:


> Chicken Drumstick what does the below look like?


Looks like a torch to me (or flashlight if in the USA).






Dave D said:


> It's a baton/truncheon/club that is also a flashlight.


Well no, that's my entire point. It's a rather open to debate and personal opinion, unless there is some existing case law or parliamentary regulation.

This Maglite from the Maglite website could also be deemed as holding the Maglite like a club or weapon.









Dave D said:


> Over aggressive bezels would also be an offensive weapon in the UK, it doesn't mean that you can't buy them but to carry such in public place would constitute an offence.


What over aggressive bezel? The stock gladiator has a tame bezel (even in the picture you posted).








Dave D said:


> It would be up to you to defend such a charge in court.


Well yes and no. Of course, you are meant to be innocent until proven guilty.... not the other way round.


----------



## Dave D (Sep 27, 2016)

You've had the opinions from a retired Police Officer and a serving Police Officer that a 'Solarforce Gladiator' is an Offensive weapon.

It is/was us that had to enforce the law so it was our interpretation of the law that would get someone arrested for such an offence, so I'm not sure what else I can add.

To keep it simple for you here is a picture of an over aggressive bezel that could be considered an offensive weapon, I wasn't referring to the bezel on the Gladiator.






This thread seems to have turned into a pantomime 'Yes it is!', No it isn't!' etc.

Chicken drumstick do what you see fit and let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 27, 2016)

Dave D said:


> You've had the opinions from a retired Police Officer and a serving Police Officer that a 'Solarforce Gladiator' is an Offensive weapon.


That is the exact trouble though. Opinion, even from a Police officer is not Law. Sorry to inform you of this.

And as confirmed earlier by a Police officer, opinions are not always based on fact or an accurate account of what the law really is:
_


arKmm said:



I'm a UK police officer.

4) If you do manage to find an officer, they're so risk averse they'll probably tell you not to for fear of getting it wrong

Click to expand...

_​


Dave D said:


> It is/was us that had to enforce the law so it was our interpretation of the law that would get someone arrested for such an offence, so I'm not sure what else I can add.


The Police should be enforcing, not interpreting the law. That is for a court.

However I accept the law is diverse, huge and with many complex and I daresay conflicting regulations. That it would be impossible for anyone person to actually know it all, accurately and in depth.

That however does not avoid the base fact that the Gladiator is only being 'deemed' an offensive weapon on your 'own' personal view, not anything based in law.




Dave D said:


> To keep it simple for you here is a picture of an over aggressive bezel that could be considered an offensive weapon, I wasn't referring to the bezel on the Gladiator.


I have no issues with agreeing with you on this bezel. But I don't see the relevance, it's not the stock bezel for the Gladiator, nor do I recall the op saying they wanted such a bezel.




Dave D said:


> This thread seems to have turned into a pantomime 'Yes it is!', No it isn't!' etc.


Well doesn't that some up most things legal? Surely the entire bases of almost any charge or court case is based on yes it was/no it wasn't scenario.



Dave D said:


> Chicken drumstick do what you see fit and let us all know how you get on.


Thanks, I generally do and I get on fine.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 27, 2016)

think what happens when that light is taken away from you and used against you, if you have to carry a light, or a stick with you, it tells me you are not confident with your fighting ability, fix that and you wont think of anything to carry with you. but without it, no sticks will help you, they are more likely to get you hurt.


----------



## Dave D (Sep 27, 2016)

Police Officers opinions are valued in Court, they are part of the evidence provided to the Court in many offences including 'Drunk and Disorderly' etc.

The way that the Offensive Weapon Act is worded means that it has to be interpreted by a Police Officer to enforce it because it does not list every item in the world that could be an offensive weapon, therefore common sense needs to be applied. 

My application of common sense to the Gladiator is that it is an offensive weapon, somebody carrying one about their person in a public place would therefore be arrested, charged with the offence (provided that the CPS agreed with my opinion, which I am confident that they would) and then the evidence would be heard before a Magistrates Court. If they agreed that it was an offensive weapon and you could not provide a lawful excuse for having it in a public place then you would be found guilty.

The world in not black and white, there is a lot of grey and just because your opinion is that a Gladiator is not an offensive weapon doesn't make it correct. Your 'Opinion' would not override the opinion of the Court.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 27, 2016)

I would like to thank all of you guys for your comments, help and advice.. especially the 2 police officers for your help. The UK Laws are very funny at times and im glad I checked the rules first.. It is however a little bit worrying that the guidelines are not more black and white... 

Its a real shame about the gladiator but I can see both sides of the argument and im also tempted to say that it is more of a flashlight than a baton and as pointed out not really marketed as a baton but I guess with a name like Gladiator and a Sword for a Logo...!!?

Again thanks for all the help


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 27, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> The UK Laws are very funny at times and im glad I checked the rules first.. It is however a little bit worrying that the guidelines are not more black and white...
> 
> Again thanks for all the help



Wait til you get into CO2 pistols!


----------



## outofthedarkness (Sep 28, 2016)

KG_Tuning said:


> Wait til you get into CO2 pistols!


Tell me more... [emoji38]


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 28, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> Tell me more... [emoji38]



A lot of fun, 4.5mm ball bearing, 300-500 feet per second, semi automatic. Can smash bottles and pierce paint tins etc.
I was firing it all over the shop then decided to read the laws.. Very stringent, I'm a bit unsure if I should be firing it in a shared yard.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 28, 2016)

Okay, folks. Talking about UK law regarding flashlights, please. Not CO2 pistols...  Let's think for a minute, too. How many laws on the books? Cops have a tough enough job. Their interpritation, and discretion, is the law on the street to take care of things needing taken care of. Like it or not. Sort it out later in court if need be. Having a right, and being right are not always the same thing. Let's tread lightly here.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Oct 2, 2016)

After some thought im going to bring this back up for debate... Ok so lets look at the facts here... 

What makes this light any different to the maglite other than the head shape...?

Which by the way you can
add different heads to this light.... 

The grip... For more comfort.... 

There is a tail clicky.... 

Ok so ive thought about this.. Its not marketed as a baton light... So if I could justify the design of the light by saying it supports p60 drop in and is long in length to deal with heat sink.. Also to enable the x4 18650 batteries to fit.... 

Also if I can prove I collect Flashlights this is another reason for owning such a light.... 

I suppose you could even blank the gladiator name off and make it V54 custom made light? 

Any thoughts on this...? 

Its not like its much different to a maglite 

I will try and find pics of light with other heads. I actually quite like that look. Its just a lego light at the end of the day....


----------



## outofthedarkness (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## outofthedarkness (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Taz80 (Oct 2, 2016)

That light looks very aggressive with the heavy square pattern and cooling fins, much more intimidating than a stock maglight. At least thats how I think a non flashaholic would see it. As C.D. said its all context, if you are taking a walk down a fairly well lit city street I could see a LEO taking a dim view of that light. Or a 4D maglight for that matter. If you are night hiking in the woods it would probably be acceptable, at least you could use the excuse of needing the extra runtime or brightness.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a serious suspicion that U.K. Law tries its best to make a robber's "work" as comfortable as it could be. Sick interpretation of "Robin The Hood" book?

They are just insane. Have disarmed population, got huge jump in crime and pretend everything is OK... Must be sitting on drugs.


----------



## arKmm (Oct 3, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I have a serious suspicion that U.K. Law tries its best to make a robber's "work" as comfortable as it could be. Sick interpretation of "Robin The Hood" book?
> 
> They are just insane. Have disarmed population, got huge jump in crime and pretend everything is OK... Must be sitting on drugs.


Let's stick to discussion on what is the law, not what should be the law.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm of the opinion that this topic has pretty much run it's course. We've had the viewpoint of a couple of police officers, which should have put the topic to bed. I think it's devolving into political opinoin, which always seems to just ruffle feathers and have responses just to make a point. I think closing the thread is for the best...


----------

